# wax application review



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet, yea i have some OBJ that i got in a kit, its not bad but i havent tried anything else. I definately plan on ordering some of that Hotsauce and trying it out. 

Where did you get yours from? I want to get some off their website, the $19 bar..but they only do UPS not USPS and their shipping prices are rediculous. 7.80 cheapest? Baaaaah...


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah I got it off of the hertelskiwax.com website. It's great wax so far though. I'll let you know how i like it after tonight.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - We Have It They Don't (All Temperature Ski Wax)

interesting video.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I put in an order for 2 of their 3/4th lb bars..cant wait to give it a try after i wear the last of this One ball jay stuff off..


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Rode it last night! This stuff is great, just glides over the snow like melted butter on a baby's butt.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

snowjeeper said:


> Rode it last night! This stuff is great, just glides over the snow like melted butter on a baby's butt.


That could be the creepiest analogy I have ever heard.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

is their website the only one you can buy the wax from or can you get it cheaper from anywhere else


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

no idea, do they have a list of dealers? but if you buy the 3/4 pound, it's cheaper than buying one ball jay.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

what do you think is better super hot sauce or swix wax


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i haven't used swix on a snowboard, so it's hard to say.


----------

